# Shallow or deep? That is the question



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm pretty much brand new this season the cat fishing scene. One of my million dollar questions is .....would shallow areas on lakes be best or would there be more chances for success in deeper areas like near the dam? For flat heads and channels both

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

It depends on the lake I am at for me. Deer Creek I have better luck fishing shallow waters. Milton I fish the deep waters up by the dam and do pretty well. Mogadore is between the two water depth wise. Not as shallow as Deer Creek but not as deep as Milton. Remember, what works at one place might not work at another. Take two rods and cast one shallow and one deep and see what one is getting more action. Thats what I do when the bite is slow for me. Eventually I find them though. Good Luck out there


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the tips....i usually fish tappan Dillon or any river. We tried the dam at tappan and had a few short runs but no hook ups

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

I haven't been down to Tappan since 01 or 02, it's been a while. What kind of set up and bait are you using? I normally use raw shrimp and do pretty decent, especially at mogadore. It's not unusual for me to go there and catch between 15 and 20 bull heads with a few channels in there as well. I do better at Milton with cut bait. Raw shrimp works too but I do much better on the cut bait. Like I said, not every place will be the same. Try different techniques and baits. You will get the hang of it. When I first started out there would be some nights I would get good bites but get nothing. I haven't been skunked catfishing but once in the last two seasons. Stay patient, that's the best advice there is.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I have two Okuma magda pro line counters. I have 30# test on them and i run a 1 oz egg sinker in lakes or 2-3oz if in a river or spillway depending on the flow. Then a barrel swivel with about 18" leader tipped with a 4/0 gamakatsu. I use beef liver on one and either green sunfish or a goldfish on the other. The baitshops in muskingum co.near dillon lake all sell goldies. thats a 2hour drive for me though so I usually stick with tappan.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Thats basically the set up I use. My leaders are at 12" though. I get a lot of line twist from the leader if it is much longer than that for some reason. I havent tried in any of the rivers yet but I have been wanting to try the Tusc down by butterbridge or 40 corners but havent made it yet this year. How does the beef liver work out for you? I have heard of people using it but I have no idea where to even get it from. next time I go out to Mogadore or Milton you are welcome to tag along. Shoot me a PM if you want with your contact info and I will get in touch next time I am headed out. I have to work all this weekend so next weekend is the next chance I will have to go out.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

You will do much better in shallow areas (<10') than deeper water.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I get beef livers frozen from giant eagle

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Over the weekend I was lucky enough to fish with another member on Alum Creek in his boat. I have always been a bank fisherman so I was bass ackwards from the boat.

We were throwing up to the bank. In areas where you weren't going to bank fish anyway. But we skated them in 3 to 6 cow. We were using floats. Ended up with a cooler full of keepers. Threw a lot back.

Here's s pic of one of the largest of the night.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice looking fish. I always wondered why it was that people out in boats usually throw thier lines close to shore and people on shore usually try and cast out as far as they can. Always seemed backwards to me.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I found a spot on the Ohio river that 10 feet off the bank it's 29 feet deep. Then out maybe 50 yards it's only 15feet deep. The bank guys always cast way out there when I drive by. I won't fish there from my boat if there are shore fisherman. I try to give them their space since I can fish 20 miles up or down stream. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Oct 22, 2011)

I am no expert but with each passing season I seem to do better! I have noticed the same thing about people who fish from the bank throwing half way out! I don't own a boat but when I fish I throw close to the bank and it seems to work! Large bluegill around here seems to be the ticket!


----------



## mr.basskisserjunior (Jul 20, 2013)

I usually always go deep, but I hear its better if you put a bobber on but only put it about 2 feet off the bottom, however you would find that out lol


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I have no doubts that flathead occupy deep water at times but I have not seen anyone explain how to tartget them in deep water.










We have had some success fishing shallow bays to target trophy flathead.


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

M.Magis said:


> You will do much better in shallow areas (<10') than deeper water.


Right on brotha!


----------

